# Missing Profiles in LR on iPad



## stevevp (Feb 17, 2020)

I am travelling in Sri Lanka and have just imported my first batch of photos into Lightroom on my iPad (and a joy that this can now be done directly and not via Apple Photos). I find that all the photos have been imported with the Matrix profile, the usual Adobe profiles like Adobe Color are missing. Grateful any advice. I attach a screenshot.


----------



## stevevp (Feb 17, 2020)

All very strange, the missing profiles have now appeared. I was also missing the colour noise reduction section under Detail. That’s also now appeared.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh good! Yeah, they're supposed to download on demand if they're not already available locally, but it can take a while.


----------



## stevevp (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Victoria. The annoying thing is that, once the profiles had downloaded,  I had to manually change the profile for each imported photo one at a time as I couldn’t find a way to do a bulk edit! Fortunately there were only a hundred or so pics!
Cheers, Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2020)

stevevp said:


> I couldn’t find a way to do a bulk edit!


Next time, see the Copy/Paste lesson in your Edit Like a Pro book. It's page 149 in the latest release.


----------



## stevevp (Feb 18, 2020)

Oops, will do. I’ve got a copy on my iPad.


----------



## Sverre (May 31, 2020)

I also got Matrix profile and BW images when I import RAW from my Olympus E-M1 iii to iPad. How can I choose another profile as default?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2020)

That's quite a vague question Sverre. If you go to the Profiles panel for one of those photos, is Matrix the only option that shows up?


----------



## Sverre (Jun 2, 2020)

Sorry about my unclear post. 

I connect my iPad to my camera and import directly using a USB-C cable.  Recently all my imported raw images are black and white when imported.  When I go to edit the profile is named Matrix. 
I cannot find any Adobe profiles on my iPad - only Camera matching, Artistic and others. Cannot find the assigned profile Matrix.

When I sync with Lightroom classic it change to color also on my iPad after syncing back after import. But still profile Matrix on my iPad and Adobe Standard on my PC.


----------



## Sverre (Jun 2, 2020)

Deleted the app and reinstalled. Seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh good, that's what I was about to suggest!


----------

